
Barcelona opera house reopens with performance to 2,292 plants - dsr12
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/barcelona-opera-plants-scli-intl/index.html
======
wodenokoto
Kinda similarly, Black Pink did a no-audience, live performance of their new
single for the tonight show and had electric candles placed in front of the
stage, where you’d expect an audience to be.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZKk-
cCv64](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZKk-cCv64)

------
MintelIE
Seems like a weird gimmick but whatever keeps that government grand money
flowing I guess...

~~~
vertex-four
Opera houses are designed to sound right when they’re packed with people.
Singing to an empty opera house will sound wrong to the people listening to a
stream or recording, and to the singers which might throw them off.

You could pack the room with some other material, but plants work!

~~~
heavenlyblue
Don’t plants have different properties from humans?

I can imagine they are better at absorbing high frequencies while humans are
probably better at mid ranges.

~~~
vertex-four
Honestly, I have absolutely no idea. It’s probably better than an empty house
no matter what though.

